# Dark spots after hair cut



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I gave Bailey a hair cut for the summer. Her hair was about 6 inches long and I cut it to a little under an inch all over. I've noticed that since her hair is growing back it looks like she has dark spots on her back that weren't there before. Anyone know if the hair cut may have caused this or what it could be? What would a good whitening shampoo be that would maybe get rid of this?

-Jennifer


----------



## Noles's Mom (Apr 2, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Apr 28 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769371


> I gave Bailey a hair cut for the summer. Her hair was about 6 inches long and I cut it to a little under an inch all over. I've noticed that since her hair is growing back it looks like she has dark spots on her back that weren't there before. Anyone know if the hair cut may have caused this or what it could be? What would a good whitening shampoo be that would maybe get rid of this?
> 
> -Jennifer[/B]


I had the same question when I first noticed it on my malt, so I did some research.

Many Maltese will have blackish or grayish patches on the skin of their bodies and sometimes will have tan colored coat growing from these areas. Some breeders equate these patches with good pigment, but it is just as common to see heavily pigmented dogs that are pure white. It is entirely possible that the dark patches are a throw back to the times that colored Maltese were bred in the early 1900's.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I know Dixie has dark spots on her skin but she always has. I would like pictures of Bailey please!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

B&B has one. strange huh


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just thought it was really strange that when her hair started growing back it looked dark in places on her back. Maybe it was always there but I didn't notice with all of the long hair.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Apr 28 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769396


> I know Dixie has dark spots on her skin but she always has. I would like pictures of Bailey please![/B]


I'll have to get pics tomorrow. The little Princess is already curled up on her pillow in bed. Snoring loudly I might add


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Apr 28 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769409


> I'll have to get pics tomorrow. The little Princess is already curled up on her pillow in bed. Snoring loudly I might add [/B]


Awww, that is too cute, Phoebe snores too! :wub: I would also love to see a picture!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunterhas dark spots all over his body - he has had them since we got him so I dont really know how he got them.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Both of mine have dark spots! Frankie has them all over! I think
they are adorable. They are like big freckles. Lola has one really
big one on her side in the shape of a heart! Bless her little heart.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine also have dark spots. Usually I discover them during their bath, because it's so hard to see them when their coats are dry.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

try not to worry :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella has started getting dark spots and hers are from being in the sun. Usually she's as pink as can be. With the weather being so nice we started spending more time outside. After a few days I noticed around her ears she started turning dark.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I have noticed these spots on Maggie Bella lately as well. She has a rather large on on her back too which does make the hair look a little darker there, but that is when she is first groomed short. It looks white again when she grows out some.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ May 5 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772184


> I have noticed these spots on Maggie Bella lately as well. She has a rather large on on her back too which does make the hair look a little darker there, but that is when she is first groomed short. It looks white again when she grows out some.[/B]


 Mine has developed the same thing--looks like larger freckles. No problemo...just noticeable on the pink skin....LOL!


----------

